# Sand baths



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

I've read that a sand bath is good for a 'tiel especially when it preens. Is there any specific type of sand to use for sand baths?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm not sure where you read that but bathe your tiel only with water. Tiels have a lot of dander and sand would not be good! Some birds such as Quail take sand baths, but it isn't good for tiels. Many love to be misted with water though so you could try that.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I haven't heard of offering sand baths to cockatiels before. Do you remember where you saw this information? If it's online I'd like to take a look at it.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

My aunt told me that  she had a dozen cockatiels and 2 dozen budgies. She would give them sand baths so they could wash off the ticks and lice(if they had any) off.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Indoor birds are unlikely to get ticks and lice so it's OK to skip the sand bath. Sand baths are mostly associated with chickens and quail, not parrots.


----------



## ChrisAbbot (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for clearing it up for me, I was about to go out and buy some preening sand. haha


----------

